# great site



## achunter (Feb 14, 2006)

i just wanted to say that this forum is great im 14 and this site has helped me out so much with set construction bait/lure thanks for all ur help guys


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

:welcome: Welcome enjoy the site.


----------

